# Picking out a new pup



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have first pick on a litter of lab pups. I want a female chocolate. There are three in the litter. I know to a degree what I want in a pup, but I was wondering what other people look for when picking a pup. What characteristics do you look for when picking out a new puppy? 
Thanks a ton!


----------



## MudInBlood (Apr 10, 2008)

I think you have made the biggest choices as far as bloodlines and color and sex. I would say to pick whichever one you connect with. Take a wing or a sock over and see how interested each one is in the wing, and if they retrieve the sock and then don't look back.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

I like to use a live wing cliped pigeon.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

One thing I have heard is to hold the pup on it's back to see if it will submit versus fighting you....dunno about that. I found a couple good links from this website http://www.gundogmag.com/training/pro_062204/ Good luck!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Pick the RUNT!


----------

